# Colombian Tegu: Nails!



## Syd (Aug 5, 2013)

I've had my tegu for about 2 months, she's great- but I took her out to play yesterday, and I noticed her nails were getting really sharp! Should I trim them, and with what? I don't think she'd be too comfortable with that. She scratched my thigh just by casually crawling over it!​Advice?


----------



## kymzilla (Aug 5, 2013)

I try to trim both my guys every few weeks but they don't sit still, and even trimmed they're still brutal. I have about 20 scars from them already.


----------



## Tannaros (Aug 5, 2013)

I use Drylok in all of my tegu and monitor enclosures - they seem to have a fascination with trying to burrow through the bottom of their cages, so their nails stay pretty well filed.


----------



## chitodadon (Aug 5, 2013)

Dryloc keeps Godzilla nails filed

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Molly Janke (Aug 21, 2013)

I would love to do this. What is Drylok?


----------



## Tannaros (Aug 21, 2013)

Molly Janke said:


> I would love to do this. What is Drylok?



Drylok is a masonry sealant used primarily for concrete.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/DRYLOK-1-gal-White-Masonry-Waterproofer-27513/100118662#.UhVLI_nCaSo

http://www.amazon.com/Drylok-27512-...ie=UTF8&qid=1377127230&sr=8-1&keywords=drylok

etc.

It generally comes in Gray and White - though you can add pigment to it, it just takes twice as much or more than standard paint.


----------

